# Milan tra i 16 club fondatori della nuova Champions



## admin (21 Marzo 2019)

Come riportato da Cadena Cope sono 16 i club fondatori della nuova Champions che prenderà il via a partire dal 2024. I club totali saranno 32, con promozioni e retrocessioni ma i 16 fondatori in un primo momento saranno intoccabili. Giro d’affari da 900 mln, in diritti tv. Ecco i club fondatori 

Juventus, Inter, Milan e Roma Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid, Barcellona, Paris Saint Germain, Olympique Lione, BOrussia Dortmund, Bayern Monaco Chelsea, Arsenal, Manchester City, Manchester United e Liverpool


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Cadena Cope sono 16 i club fondatori della nuova Champions che prenderà il via a partire dal 2024. I club totali saranno 32, con promozioni e retrocessioni ma i 16 fondatori in un primo momento saranno intoccabili. Giro d’affari da 900 mln, in diritti tv. Ecco i club fondatori
> 
> Juventus, Inter, Milan e Roma Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid, Barcellona, Paris Saint Germain, Olympique Lione, BOrussia Dortmund, Bayern Monaco Chelsea, Arsenal, Manchester City, Manchester United e Liverpool



Da un lato è anche buono, dall'altro no: si perde il brio della qualificazione


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Cadena Cope sono 16 i club fondatori della nuova Champions che prenderà il via a partire dal 2024. I club totali saranno 32, con promozioni e retrocessioni ma i 16 fondatori in un primo momento saranno intoccabili. Giro d’affari da 900 mln, in diritti tv. Ecco i club fondatori
> 
> Juventus, Inter, Milan e Roma Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid, Barcellona, Paris Saint Germain, Olympique Lione, BOrussia Dortmund, Bayern Monaco Chelsea, Arsenal, Manchester City, Manchester United e Liverpool



Detto e ridetto tante volte.
La UEFA vuole un Milan forte e competitivo, in mano a una proprietà solida e gestito in modo serio e moderno.
Nel 2024 dovremo essere pronti, inclusa la soluzione alla fondamentale questione stadio.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Marzo 2019)

Intoccabili. Boh. Davvero non lo so. Al di là di quello che è già stato fatto notare, che si perde il brio della qualificazione, c'è il problema lampante che si sta creando un gruppo di squadre favorite, che non hanno necessità di spaccarsi le ossa in campionato e potranno dedicarsi eventualmente alla coppa, con introiti televisivi e quant'altro. 

Di fatto ci incavoliamo che si è creata un'elite europea antisportiva con il FPF e ora partecipiamo a creare un'altra elite. La differenza è che ci stiamo dentro. Da sportivo non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Butcher (21 Marzo 2019)

La morte del calcio


----------



## neversayconte (21 Marzo 2019)

Sono contento, lo auspicavo. Tra l'altro non è la soluzione definitiva. Leggete bene. 
I tifosi non sono mai contenti.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (21 Marzo 2019)

Ci avviciniamo a grandi passi alla Superlega europea senza retrocessioni in stile Nba


----------



## andreima (21 Marzo 2019)

Beh ci si dovrà abituare,una squadra dovrà comunque aumentare i giocatori i n rosa e il giro di soldi diventerà abnorme e qualcuno dovrà pagare..cioè noi..


----------



## MarcoG (21 Marzo 2019)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ci avviciniamo a grandi passi alla Superlega europea senza retrocessioni in stile Nba



Già, ma senza salary cap e con distinti campionati da cui attingere....


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Marzo 2019)

Non mi piace questa nuova Champions. La Serie A sarebbe inutile a seguire se sei sempre qualificato alla Champions e non si lotta per lo scudetto. 

Non ha senso, se non arrivi tra i primi 4 non dovrei andare in CL.


----------



## Devil man (21 Marzo 2019)

Togliere Juventus e inserire Ajax


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Cadena Cope sono 16 i club fondatori della nuova Champions che prenderà il via a partire dal 2024. I club totali saranno 32, con promozioni e retrocessioni ma i 16 fondatori in un primo momento saranno intoccabili. Giro d’affari da 900 mln, in diritti tv. Ecco i club fondatori
> 
> Juventus, Inter, Milan e Roma Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid, Barcellona, Paris Saint Germain, Olympique Lione, BOrussia Dortmund, Bayern Monaco Chelsea, Arsenal, Manchester City, Manchester United e Liverpool



Serve un campionato europeo..parliamo sempre di unione europea ma se poi si vuole creare una lega unica non va bene..io capisco che c'è un'affetto al campionato, lo scudetto e via dicendo..non lo nego..ma lo sport si evolve..se questo serve a ricreare competitività ben venga, se poi è in europa anziché in Italia amen..

Voglio dire, nelle ultime 7 stagioni sapete quante squadre hanno vinto campionati nazionali nei principali campionati europei?
ITALIA: Juve 7
Spagna: Barca 4; Real 2; Atletico 1
Germania: Bayern 6; Borussia 1
Francia: PSG 6; Monaco 1

In pratica su 28 titoli assegnati 23 sono andati alle solite 4...è evidente che non ha più senso tutto ciò..ah, con quest'anno passeremo a 25 su 28..o se preferite 27 su 32 negli ultimi 8 campionati


----------



## MarcoG (21 Marzo 2019)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sono contento, lo auspicavo. Tra l'altro non è la soluzione definitiva. Leggete bene.
> I tifosi non sono mai contenti.



Beh, neanche è nata e già si paventano favoritismi sulla base dell'assunto _l'abbiamo inventata noi questa lega_... siamo praticamente al livello de _il pallone è mio e decido io_.
Se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino, iniziamo bene.


----------



## Aron (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Cadena Cope sono 16 i club fondatori della nuova Champions che prenderà il via a partire dal 2024. I club totali saranno 32, con promozioni e retrocessioni ma i 16 fondatori in un primo momento saranno intoccabili. Giro d’affari da 900 mln, in diritti tv. Ecco i club fondatori
> 
> Juventus, Inter, Milan e Roma Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid, Barcellona, Paris Saint Germain, Olympique Lione, BOrussia Dortmund, Bayern Monaco Chelsea, Arsenal, Manchester City, Manchester United e Liverpool



Notare che manca il Napoli.


----------



## Aron (21 Marzo 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Non mi piace questa nuova Champions. La Serie A sarebbe inutile a seguire se sei sempre qualificato alla Champions e non si lotta per lo scudetto.
> 
> Non ha senso, se non arrivi tra i primi 4 non dovrei andare in CL.



La Serie A è *già *inutile. 
Da anni sappiamo chi arriva prima.
Da anni sappiamo chi arriva seconda.
Da anni sappiamo chi si piazza per la Champions (anche se quest'anno si sono scombinate un po' le carte).
Da anni sappiamo almeno due squadre delle tre che retrocedono.

A parte la Premier, tutti i campionati più importanti sono diventati noiosi (chi più chi meno).


Ci sarebbero i modi per vivacizzare di nuovo i campionati nazionali, ma evidentemente non gli interessa.


----------



## Black (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Cadena Cope sono 16 i club fondatori della nuova Champions che prenderà il via a partire dal 2024. I club totali saranno 32, con promozioni e retrocessioni ma i 16 fondatori in un primo momento saranno intoccabili. Giro d’affari da 900 mln, in diritti tv. Ecco i club fondatori
> 
> Juventus, Inter, Milan e Roma Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid, Barcellona, Paris Saint Germain, Olympique Lione, BOrussia Dortmund, Bayern Monaco Chelsea, Arsenal, Manchester City, Manchester United e Liverpool



club intoccabili? che schifo! mai piaciuti i tornei ad invito, e questo sta diventando la champions


----------



## Djici (21 Marzo 2019)

Che schifo


----------



## iceman. (21 Marzo 2019)

Bah, essendo la coppa campioni dovrebbero giocarvi esclusivamente le squadre vincitrici dei rispettivi campionati.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Intoccabili. Boh. Davvero non lo so. Al di là di quello che è già stato fatto notare, che si perde il brio della qualificazione, c'è il problema lampante che si sta creando un gruppo di squadre favorite, che non hanno necessità di spaccarsi le ossa in campionato e potranno dedicarsi eventualmente alla coppa, con introiti televisivi e quant'altro.
> 
> Di fatto ci incavoliamo che si è creata un'elite europea antisportiva con il FPF e ora partecipiamo a creare un'altra elite. La differenza è che ci stiamo dentro. Da sportivo non sono d'accordo.



Forse non è chiara una cosa. Questa competizione o prima o poi sarà alternativa ai campionati nazionali. All'inizio le squadre di Premier faranno resistenza perchè anche la Premier è molto remunerativa, ma se non nel 2024, nel 2028 queste squadre faranno solo il campionato europeo, stile NBA.

Infatti si sa già che la coppa si svolgerà con gironi più ampi (a 8 o 16 squadre) con partite di andata e ritorno (quinsi 14 o 30 partite), da giocarsi nei week-end.


----------



## varvez (21 Marzo 2019)

Confido quanto prima in uno smantellamento dell'attuale Unione Europea e ad un ritorno alle identità nazionali ben definite. E che questo processo coinvolga anche il calcio, riportando solo chi vince il campionato in Coppa Campioni, il calcio sta per arrivare alla totale deriva.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Cadena Cope sono 16 i club fondatori della nuova Champions che prenderà il via a partire dal 2024. I club totali saranno 32, con promozioni e retrocessioni ma i 16 fondatori in un primo momento saranno intoccabili. Giro d’affari da 900 mln, in diritti tv. Ecco i club fondatori
> 
> Juventus, Inter, Milan e Roma Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid, Barcellona, Paris Saint Germain, Olympique Lione, BOrussia Dortmund, Bayern Monaco Chelsea, Arsenal, Manchester City, Manchester United e Liverpool



Questo è il futuro. Giusto così.
Milan - Spal, Milan - Frosinone, Milan - Chievo... partite che non hanno senso di esser giocate. A prescindere dal risultato.


----------



## MassimoRE (21 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bah, essendo la coppa campioni dovrebbero giocarvi esclusivamente le squadre vincitrici dei rispettivi campionati.



Saranno almeno 20 anni che non si chiama più Coppa dei Campioni...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Detto e ridetto tante volte.
> La UEFA vuole un Milan forte e competitivo, in mano a una proprietà solida e gestito in modo serio e moderno.
> Nel 2024 dovremo essere pronti, inclusa la soluzione alla fondamentale questione stadio.



Esatto, interessa a tutti che il Milan torni competitivo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Marzo 2019)

il brivido della qualificazione lo abbiamo solo noi perchè siamo stati stuprati dal berlusca ecc... ma la maggior parte delle squadre elencate non lo ha. però 16 sono troppe, alcune non hanno senso di essere inserite

roma??? ahahahhaa

milan real barca bayern MU liverpool ajax basta queste sono la storia le altre che sudino il traguardo


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Detto e ridetto tante volte.
> La UEFA vuole un Milan forte e competitivo, in mano a una proprietà solida e gestito in modo serio e moderno.
> Nel 2024 dovremo essere pronti, inclusa la soluzione alla fondamentale questione stadio.



se interessasse non avremmo certi tipi di arbitraggi.

ovvio che se inviti 16 squadre non puoi lasciare fuori il milan che è la numero 2 per ordine di importanza e prestigio.


----------



## hsl (21 Marzo 2019)

la Masterleague


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se interessasse non avremmo certi tipi di arbitraggi.
> 
> ovvio che se inviti 16 squadre non puoi lasciare fuori il milan che è la numero 2 per ordine di importanza e prestigio.



La scadenza è il 2024, prima si limiteranno a chiudere un occhio sui bilanci, sempre se faremo le cose per bene sotto tutti i punti di vista, non solo sportivo.

Il primo passaggio è il 2022, come indicato dalla sentenza UEFA e dalla stessa Elliott.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Marzo 2019)

Non sono convinto, ma staremo a vedere gli sviluppi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bah, essendo la coppa campioni dovrebbero giocarvi esclusivamente le squadre vincitrici dei rispettivi campionati.



Si, con magliette senza sponsor e numerazione da 1 a 11


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> La morte del calcio



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> La morte del calcio



.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Marzo 2019)

Tra qualche anno si arriverà a una Champions in stile NBA in pratica...non mi piace per niente l'idea. Avrebbero dovuto evitare di far morire i campionati nazionali invece di inventarsi sta porcata.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Cadena Cope sono 16 i club fondatori della nuova Champions che prenderà il via a partire dal 2024. I club totali saranno 32, con promozioni e retrocessioni ma i 16 fondatori in un primo momento saranno intoccabili. Giro d’affari da 900 mln, in diritti tv. Ecco i club fondatori
> 
> Juventus, Inter, Milan e Roma Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid, Barcellona, Paris Saint Germain, Olympique Lione, BOrussia Dortmund, Bayern Monaco Chelsea, Arsenal, Manchester City, Manchester United e Liverpool



Secondo me ci sarà il Lipsia al posto della Roma o del Lione.
Anche il Tottenham, l'Ajax ed il Porto sembra strano possano restar fuori tra i club fondatori.


----------



## Aron (21 Marzo 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Tra qualche anno si arriverà a una Champions in stile NBA in pratica...non mi piace per niente l'idea. Avrebbero dovuto evitare di far morire i campionati nazionali invece di inventarsi sta porcata.



Per ora la Super Lega dovrebbe essere parallela al campionato. Quindi le big continueranno comunque a giocare nei campionati nazionali.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per ora la Super Lega dovrebbe essere parallela al campionato. Quindi le big continueranno comunque a giocare nei campionati nazionali.



Sì, ma con "morire" intendevo che ora come ora vincono sempre le stesse e con il fpf non c'è modo di cambiare le gerarchie.


----------

